# Silverado 2500hd duramax shorty



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

This truck is actually a 2007 2500hd I bought in 2009 from Tennessee state dept . It had a cab fire that trashed the cab . So I found a 2005 truck that was being parted and bought the cab for the project . So it's basically a clean title 2005 Duramax ,, but it 2007 everything else . So lbz / 6 speed Allison . 
The truck was built 7-8 years ago . It was stripped to a bare frame , shortened and then everything was sand blasted and two part poxi . Then the truck has been parked every winter since built . So no rust , frame is still black paint . 
BDS 7 1/2" high clearance , cognito braces , sleeves , 3" cooler pipes , full delete , welded bridge , EFI live , 35" tires 
The trucks interior also has been completely switched over to a factory leather interior/ full console/ Bose radio / rubber floor mat . 
Very nice truck that's fun to drive , and would prolly make a good plow truck with the short bed. 
Everything on this truck was professionally done 
Call or text Paul 440-563-6043


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ll start the bidding at $11.50


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

$15, case of beer of the sellers choice, and I'm way closer than Sawboy.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

BowTieDmax said:


> View attachment 173457
> View attachment 173458
> This truck is actually a 2007 2500hd I bought in 2009 from Tennessee state dept . It had a cab fire that trashed the cab . So I found a 2005 truck that was being parted and bought the cab for the project . So it's basically a clean title 2005 Duramax ,, but it 2007 everything else . So lbz / 6 speed Allison .
> The truck was built 7-8 years ago . It was stripped to a bare frame , shortened and then everything was sand blasted and two part poxi . Then the truck has been parked every winter since built . So no rust , frame is still black paint .
> ...


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I guess I forgot price ! Lol. And I can’t edit ? 
17k or make offer


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it a salvage title? Truck does look good.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Clean title
The truck has never seen a winter , ever


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

neat truck. wish I had a need... or a want


----------

